# Got our babies!



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

And we are IN LOVE!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone! They're doing their job apparently. Poison ivy removal or possibly just wallowing in it. Either way, my arms are a mess. Remembering to wear long sleeves when picking the up a bit too late. Hoping to avoid a Drs visit! 

But we love them anyways. Today I witnessed them definitely adjusting. They were racing each other around the full perimeter of their pen. Leaping & having a grand time. :laugh: Too late to catch on video. Bummer!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, the secondary poison ivy. That's a BUMMER! (Been there, done that!) But your new bugaboos are adorable!


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ah, the secondary poison ivy. That's a BUMMER! (Been there, done that!) But your new bugaboos are adorable!


The thing is about the PI, I know better! I'm really hoping to avoid the shots & prednisone. Ick! I need a pool! Nicest way to have a chlorine bath!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

AAWWWE! So cute.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are some cute babies! All girls? What'd you name them?


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

All girls. Rosebud, Hyacinth & Buttercup.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Hyacinth is being a diva while Rosebud & Buttercup get their grub on lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a Rosebud... she was such a sweet doe.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

I caught this yesterday. I love it bc you can see Hyacinth at the back racing to be #1 to reach me lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

They all look so happy! I'm glad they've become friends.  

Buttercup and Hyacinth look more alike than I realized! They definitely take after their dad.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Yes they've adjusted well. Still trying to figure the leader. 

Yes, B & H definitely resemble each other!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

MamaJenDSP said:


> Yes they've adjusted well. Still trying to figure the leader.
> 
> Yes, B & H definitely resemble each other!


My bet is on Rosebud - she's always been the biggest of her siblings and is pretty set on getting her way. Buttercup's mom is the herd queen here, though, and Hyacinth is no push-over. It will be fun to see how they work it out!


----------

